# I buy large quantities of colored and white pigeons.



## the maury show (Mar 13, 2014)

I live in Florida and wonder if anyone has pigeons in large quantities whether it be florida or not.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

If you post your intentions with these birds people will be able to direct you better to what is available


----------

